# Diseño de cuenta vueltas



## joselo (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola . acabo de ingresar en este foro con la intensión me ayudarais a crear un contador de tiempos. 
Lo que quiero es simple quiero contar el tiempo por vuelta que da un vehiculo y almacenarlo en un PC o  en una memoria para luego recuperarlo con un PC.
Tengo nociones de electronica pero esta un poco perdidas porque hace tiempo que no toco el tema pero todo es volver.
Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia para poder empezar.

Gracias.


----------



## maunix (Nov 21, 2005)

joselo dijo:
			
		

> Hola . acabo de ingresar en este foro con la intensión me ayudarais a crear un contador de tiempos.
> Lo que quiero es simple quiero contar el tiempo por vuelta que da un vehiculo y almacenarlo en un PC o  en una memoria para luego recuperarlo con un PC.
> Tengo nociones de electronica pero esta un poco perdidas porque hace tiempo que no toco el tema pero todo es volver.
> Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia para poder empezar.
> ...



mmm amigo no es tan simple como pretendes...

Tooodo depende del tipo de vehículo que estes hablando , del tipo de sensor que este tiene, etc...

Puedes ser más específico?

Además para hacer un lindo diseño necesitarás tener bastantes nociones de electrónica ya que los vehículos son de los peores ambientes para desarrollar aplicaciones electrónicas.  El ruido electromagnético alcanza niveles exhorbitantes no presentes siquiera en muchas aplicaciones industriales.  

Si te fijas en las computadoras de los autos, las mismas están todas hechas de aluminio, todos sus conectores están blindados.. .todo esto por el ruido electromagnético.


----------



## joselo (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok  Gracias magio.
Mira todo esto es para una moto y la idea es crear el sistema de contar el tiempo por vuelta, la moto no tiene ningun sensor, tenia pensado montar todo el sistema. Que cuando pase la moto por una linea de meta empiece a contar hasta el proximo corte.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola Joselo,

La verdad que veo un poco enredado el tema.

¿ Lo que quieres hacer es un cuenta revoluciones del motor o rueda (tacómetro) o un cuenta vueltas para un circuito cerrado de carreras ?

Si es lo segundo, el equipo pudiera estar fuera de la moto y dentro del vehículo solo colocarías un emisor de algún tipo de señal. 

El aparato cuentavueltas marcaría una de ellas cada vez que la moto cruce el punto de meta, con lo cual activaría el sensor que recibe la señal del equipo externo. 

Este receptor calcularía luego el tiempo, velocidad promedio o lo que quieras.

Lo ideal y más fácil de hacer es que el receptor esté compuesto por 2 partes, el sensor receptor y un PC.

EL sensor receptor mandaría tan solo una señal al computador a través de uno de sus puertos cuando recibe la señal de la moto y en el PC se haría todo el cálculo, gráficas, etc.

Creo que es lo más sencillo que pudieras hacer.

Saludo,
Marcelo.


----------



## maunix (Nov 21, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Joselo,
> 
> La verdad que veo un poco enredado el tema.
> 
> ...



Coincido, un sistema tipo 'baliza' , asi los oi nombrar alguna vez.

De todas formas no es tan simple de poner a punto, mucho menos hacerlo  bien preciso....

No me parece algo para un novato, tal vez lo mas sensato sea contratar a alguien o buscar un amigo cercano que sepa del tema.

Por el foro se pueden dar 'pistas' pero dista mucho de llegar a ser uuna forma de solucionar completamente un problema si la otra persona desconoce de la materia. 

Es por eso que siempre pido 'esfuerzo' del otro lado para ponerse a estudiar un poco.  No hay soluciones 'mágicas' en electrónica.  Esas cosas que vemos fuuncionar tan lindo y que parecen 'simples'... en realidad suelen no serlo.  Tienen hooras y dias.... y meses de ingenería detras para lograr hacer algo simple, barato y confiable.


----------



## joselo (Nov 22, 2005)

Si, ante todo gracias por responder tan rapido. 
Marcelo tienes razon lo que necesito es un cuenta vueltas para un circuito cerrado de carreras.
Lo que me indicas es lo que yo estaba pensado un emisor en la moto pero de que tipo podria ser para que sea  direccional y al pasar por el receptor este lo recogiera?.
Si Magio comprendo que no esto facil pero yo tengo bastante capacidad de aprendizaje, a parte como ya dice hace ya algun tiempo acabe la licenciatura con especialidad en electronica pero por asunto de trabajo estoy trabajando de programador (por lo que la parte de receptor unida un PC leyendo por el puerto serie estaria solucionado). Asi si me podeis orientar en el sistema tipo  baliza que nombras me pondria las pilas en intentar conseguirlo y asi recupero la practica en esta materia. A tampoco quiero una cosa precisa de momento con una solucion para no tener una persona a ojo contar con un cronometro seria suficente. Mas adelante lo perfeccionamos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

joselo dijo:
			
		

> Si, ante todo gracias por responder tan rapido.
> Marcelo tienes razon lo que necesito es un cuenta vueltas para un circuito cerrado de carreras.
> Lo que me indicas es lo que yo estaba pensado un emisor en la moto pero de que tipo podria ser para que sea  direccional y al pasar por el receptor este lo recogiera?.
> Si Magio comprendo que no esto facil pero yo tengo bastante capacidad de aprendizaje, a parte como ya dice hace ya algun tiempo acabe la licenciatura con especialidad en electronica pero por asunto de trabajo estoy trabajando de programador (por lo que la parte de receptor unida un PC leyendo por el puerto serie estaria solucionado). Asi si me podeis orientar en el sistema tipo  baliza que nombras me pondria las pilas en intentar conseguirlo y asi recupero la practica en esta materia. A tampoco quiero una cosa precisa de momento con una solucion para no tener una persona a ojo contar con un cronometro seria suficente. Mas adelante lo perfeccionamos.



yo comenzaría por algun sistema de Radiofrecuencia.

has visto los rfPIC? los 12F675 por ejemplo? No los he usado, ,pero sería algo así lo que necesitas.

Tampoco tiene que tener mucho alcance porque si tiene mucho alcance sería problemático ya que te estaría marcando señal cuando está bien lejos de la linea lo cual no es algo deseable.

Entonces, si en el pic, guardas la indicación de que motocicleta se trata y por el otro lado (con la PC) te dedicas solo a receptar.... podrías calcular el tiempo de vuelta.

Eso si, tienes que tener en cuenta que habrá un rango de unos mts cercanos al a PC donde no tendrás precisión.  

Por ejemplo, si el rango de alcance son 5 mts... entonces 5 mts antes y 5 mts despues de la meta, recibirás la señal de la moto, entonces tu tendrás que tener en cuenta esto!... deberás hacer algunas calibraciones y bueno, tal vez el error sea de algunas decimas de segundo.... o tal vez menos (pensemos en que la motocicleta irá a > 60 kmh).

también esto se podría evitar, si armas alguna jaula de faraday, para orientar tu antena, aunque esto tampoco es tannnn simple ya que la señal de RF se suele meter por todos lados.


----------



## joselo (Nov 29, 2005)

OK magio

No sabia lo de los rfPIC, alguna vez utilice los PIC asi voy a seguir tu consejo y me voy a hacer con el KIT  rfPIC Development Kit 1 para aprender el funcionamiento y la programacion.


----------



## maunix (Nov 29, 2005)

joselo dijo:
			
		

> OK magio
> 
> No sabia lo de los rfPIC, alguna vez utilice los PIC asi voy a seguir tu consejo y me voy a hacer con el KIT  rfPIC Development Kit 1 para aprender el funcionamiento y la programacion.



Como dato agregado, tienen el mismo set de instrucciones que los PIC16 así que si estás acostumbrado a estos, te será muy fácil aprenderlos a usar.


----------

